# 4" plastic grommet needed. Any ideas where to get one?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I need to cap the "dryer vent" hole in my ceiling by my PJ. It's what I used to run my 2 cables through. Any ideas where to get such a large one?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Not quite sure what you're after. Are you looking to make the hole in your ceiling look better or are you looking to completely block off the hole? Is your ceiling drywall? or?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well I have a 4" hole in the sheetrock and the dryer tube is past that, so I am looking to cover the hole and let the HDMI and computer cable through. Much like you use a grommet on a desk top to cover a hole and let cables through.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

That's what I thought you were doing, just wanted to make sure.
Since this is home theater, have you considered using a subwoofer port? Like this one. Or perhaps a wall plate like this one from Data Comm

Kind of a tough one, most grommets are not much bigger than 2" - 2-1/2".


----------

